# Liquidlogic Ladies: second descent of Kenobi Gorge...



## nitrosister (May 18, 2007)

Hey everyone! My sister and I just finished posting a couple new blogs and thought you might enjoy checking them out. 

Liquidlogic Ladies Lounge

Stay tuned for my next post on my road trip to the Wenatchee River...Granny's Wave was friggin awesome!

-C


----------

